# Shigefusa thinning, refinishing, and sharpening



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2013)

Had this one in from a customer... just finished today...


----------



## mhlee (Jun 25, 2013)

That looks nice, Jon!


----------



## schanop (Jun 25, 2013)

Close up, and macro shots? Would love to see that


----------



## schanop (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah image is already 2048 pixel wide, no worries. Just need to open it up in a new tab.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2013)

already boxed up and ready for shipping... sorry


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2013)

Be honest did you post this because I just bought a shig? :doublethumbsup:

And Wolfgang Puck At Hotel Bel-Air... Not a bad way to spend $200


----------



## Nasr (Jun 25, 2013)

Clean Work!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2013)

bkultra said:


> Be honest did you post this because I just bought a shig? :doublethumbsup:
> 
> And Wolfgang Puck At Hotel Bel-Air... Not a bad way to spend $200



I think I posted pics of the meal somewhere on here... It was my birthday present to myself


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2013)

jon, what condition was it in before the process? i recently got a shig and it needed a lot of work. i spent a good hour on a chosera 400 and it cuts now but still wedges considerably on potatoes so needs more thinning. just wondering how much more i need to do to get it to anywhere near your level. i only thinned about half inch behind the edge, maybe another half inch?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

i use the big wheel for a lot of coarse work... thinning took place from about 1 inch up or so. Just look at the geometry and go until it starts to make sense.


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2013)

Just as I suspected, about an inch up to where it doesn't look like a literal wedge, thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah... and a lot of work goes into making it a smooth convex face on the sides of the knife


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2013)

As in blending the shoulder?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 26, 2013)

panda said:


> As in blending the shoulder?



there is a choil picture on this page. should help you out.


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks, looks like I got two more hours of coarse work, damn it!!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> there is a choil picture on this page. should help you out.



yup... though i might have ground this one a tiny bit thinner


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 26, 2013)

I did mine thinner than that too, but it's a good starting point, especially if he thinks he has 2 hours of coarse work left, after seeing it!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

honestly, its not the grinding that takes time... i was done with the grinding in a few minutes... its the making it look pretty that takes time


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine was the fatty of the bunch I guess, lol.


----------



## Squilliam (Jun 28, 2013)

Is protecting the hollow sections in the blade a concern? (I believe on the faces of the blade which would normally be flat, there is a large diameter hollow made with a sen, although I'm not 100% sure if it exists or not).


----------



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2013)

This is not normally something on double bevel knives (with a couple of exceptions off the top of my head, but not these)


----------

